# YIKES! What is one my goat?!



## SarahFair (Apr 29, 2010)

Its going to get hot here in Ga really quick so I shaved my goats today. My boerX is white and when I first got most of the hair around the bad end off I didnt see anything. While I was working on the front I noticed what look like a buch of seeds of some sort on him.. First thougth was oh its just something from shaving but then I noticed they were moving! 

They werent fleas because they were jumping and didnt have the body of a flea. They were an orangey color and looked like they had the head of a flea (The little pincher looking things) I wiped as many as I could off. They all seemed to be coming to the surface..
He doesnt have mange or anything like that. Completely healthy with no wounds.. Though I noticed his skin was dry..

Any idea what this is and how to get rid of it?
Seven dust? Garlic? etc


----------



## ()relics (Apr 29, 2010)

lice...ivomec will kill them or now that he is clean shaven a topically wash would probably take care of them too...I would still treat with ivomec just to be sure you've got all of them and their eggs....that explains the dry skin patches , as well.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 29, 2010)

Can I wash him with dogs flea and tick shampoo too?


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 29, 2010)

...and is this lice I can get?


----------



## ()relics (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't know if that would take care of a lice problem unless it is listed on the bottle....I have never used dog shampoo on a goat; so no answer for that...No not people lice but I would suggest you wash hands well after your business is done...They are a parasite and could be loaded with all kinds of nasty stuff that you don't want...


----------



## PattySh (Apr 29, 2010)

I bought a baby goat 2 months ago LOADED with lice, not kidding  hundreds on a baby only a couple days old. I washed her in a Permithrin dog shampoo, one that stated safe for puppies over 12 weeks, left it on her for the time stated I think 15 minutes, then blowdryed her and she was fine. Had tons of nits on her and they never hatched. Washed her (and the two others without obvious lice to be safe!) only once. She was born on a huge dairy and I bet was in the mamma pen overnite as the other two from same farm did not have lice.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## Ariel301 (Apr 29, 2010)

I just went through the same thing on mine. I shaved them down and bathed them with the dog flea/tick killer shampoo, then sprayed them with dog flea spray since I had some. I also gave them oral ivermectin since they were due for worming anyway. I'd recommend a flea shampoo bath again two weeks after the first, just to be sure you got them all and the eggs too. 

You will not get lice from your goats. Goat lice do not like to feed on humans, so will die shortly after leaving their preferred host.


----------



## ABHanna4d (May 26, 2010)

Can chickens or dogs get "goat lice"?


----------



## ksalvagno (May 26, 2010)

Lice are normally species specific.


----------

